# Using the search feature to find answers



## glued2it

*Welcome to SMF new members!*

*Here's a great way to find some quick simple answers!*

*If you look at the top of any page you will see the Blue tool bar.*
*It has the search feature I will discuss here.*
*Click the search and p**ick the topic you would like to search.*
*Here are a few suggestions;*
*Fatty*
*ABT's*
*Smoking turkey/chicken*
*Precooked or fresh ham*
*Your smoker type*
*Notice you can search The thread title or a post where the subject was mentioned. *

*There is also an advanced feature to allow you top narrow down your search topic.*




*Here you can really define your search. Notice there is also the post and thread options here.*
*Also you will notice you can specify the forum to search in.*
*The search feature automatically defaults to " search all open forums"*
*feel free to experiment with the other features as well!*










*The search feature should allow you to find the majority of information your looking for.*
*If you still have questions about the topic or You may have new questions after learning a few things, Feel free to post a thread and We will be happy to further assist you!*


*There is allot of great people and wonderfull knowledge to learn here! Please do not hessitate to ask any questions!*




*..*


----------



## richtee

Featuring- the debut of the pink arrow!


----------



## ds7662

Rich, you crack me up!


----------



## geek with fire

Also (from your friendly neighborhood Geek): I'm not trying to "Dis" the site, as it's where I spend most of my free (and reduced-price) time. Searching for multiple words here is a pain in the chair holder. I've found that Google actually does a better job.

When doing a google search, add the words you're looking for in the search bar. Then add: *site:smokingmeatforums.com.* This will return the results of your search from ONLY SMF. It will also allow you to do an exact search of multiple words by using "" (like "Geek with Fire" or "Temperature Control")

As an example, try this link:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=active&as_qdr=all&q=%22tempe  rature+control%22+site%3Asmokingmeatforums.com

(EDIT) It should be noted that Google doesn't have real-time data with SMF.  I has it's own little robots that collect data, so it will take time for new data to show up.  The Forum's own search tool will give you real-time data, so weigh out your choices as needed.


----------



## walking dude

thankx for that info.........both glued and you geek............
i agree.......multiple word search is a no go ........even with quotes and the plus(+) sign.........

nice tip on the google..........


----------



## ba_loko

Jeremy, this is another outstanding post from you.  I, for one, thank you for helping our new members.  That is what this site is all about!


----------



## glued2it

I was wondering if the mods would consider making this a sticky.


----------



## hero23

That's definately good info for us novices. Now I won't have to bombard you guys with tons of questions every day. Thanks!


----------



## glued2it

I would like to thank the mods for making this a sticky in the "new Members forum!


----------



## bbq bubba

I thought that's why this forum was here...to help out newbie's with question's and enlighten the non-smoker's with our vast knowledge!!

I've spent the last year answering question's and trying to teach the art of smoking to the best of my knowledge, now just let the noob's use the search feature and not bother us with all the stupid question's??

That's cool, now well have more time for joke's and useles info not related to smoking..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On edit.......anybody has a question that you can't find an answer using the search, P.M me anytime and i will do my best to help you out!!


----------



## fatback joe

Same here.  The search function is great and I would encourage it's use, but don't hesitate to speak up.......either post or PM if you have a question.......sometimes the interaction is nice.............kind of the point of a forum I guess.

Smoke on


----------



## glued2it

I think you misuderstood bubba. Keep in mind that there is allot of past information (such as some of your post) That is still real helpfull.

You as well as the majority of us has posted links to older post to share that past information and knowledge.

The search feature *also* allows people to find answers when they feel they might have a "dumb question" and are afraid to ask. *There are no dumb questions!*

Did you not read this line?


----------



## glued2it

I think this sticky in the "new members" forum might be overlooked from time to time.


----------



## capt dan

I really don't  think this was a dig towards the newbies. I have been a big  proponant of using the search feature. Like I have said dozens of times many people want the same answers that have already been posted almost every day, but are not on the front page of active threads. It doesn't mean that we don't want to answer anyones  questions, it just means that a quick search can get an answer fast, and often will show up as a reply that one of us made the day before . No crime in that!


----------



## drlouis

made this point in another thread, but this seems to be a good place to share it too.


----------



## pduke216

In my opinion you just have to be patient when you use the search feature. It has helped me many a times. One word searches are better than multiple word searches. I always just look for the RED HIGHLIGHTED words when I go through the threads. It makes it easier.


----------



## walking dude

just found out how to do multiple word search's........this works for even 3 words..........

quotes on both ends.........with a * between words.........just tried it with smoked sweet potatoes.........worked like a charm


----------



## nosnam

This is a limitation of the software which powers this forum (vBulletin) and not this forum specifically. The reason for this, is because unfortunately people purposely search forums for something such as "i" or "the" in an attempt to slow the forum down.


----------



## erain

i pretty new here and did not take it that anything was directed towards any group of users new or not. i really think this an important thread as i have had my difficulties with the search. this has brought up some tips that do make it more user friendly. thks


----------



## drlouis

yep, just thought since he said in the OP that "ABT" was a good search term, that perhaps it would be good to point this limitation out so as to avoid frustration for those users new to Vbulletin.  I just did a quick mental check and came up with a bunch of 3 letter search terms one might be tempted to use on_ this_ site that would frustrate a search:
red
oak
hot
abt
top
mop
rub
ham
TBS
cut
ecb
rib
gas
pit
fat
I'm sure there are others, but you get the point.


----------



## glued2it

*Welcome to SMF new members!*

*Here's a great way to find some quick simple answers!*

*If you look at the top of any page you will see the Blue tool bar.*
*It has the search feature I will discuss here.*
*Click the search and p**ick the topic you would like to search.*
*Here are a few suggestions;*
*Fatty*
*ABT's*
*Smoking turkey/chicken*
*Precooked or fresh ham*
*Your smoker type*
*Notice you can search The thread title or a post where the subject was mentioned. *

*There is also an advanced feature to allow you top narrow down your search topic.*




*Here you can really define your search. Notice there is also the post and thread options here.*
*Also you will notice you can specify the forum to search in.*
*The search feature automatically defaults to " search all open forums"*
*feel free to experiment with the other features as well!*










*The search feature should allow you to find the majority of information your looking for.*
*If you still have questions about the topic or You may have new questions after learning a few things, Feel free to post a thread and We will be happy to further assist you!*


*There is allot of great people and wonderfull knowledge to learn here! Please do not hessitate to ask any questions!*




*..*


----------



## richtee

Featuring- the debut of the pink arrow!


----------



## ds7662

Rich, you crack me up!


----------



## geek with fire

Also (from your friendly neighborhood Geek): I'm not trying to "Dis" the site, as it's where I spend most of my free (and reduced-price) time. Searching for multiple words here is a pain in the chair holder. I've found that Google actually does a better job.

When doing a google search, add the words you're looking for in the search bar. Then add: *site:smokingmeatforums.com.* This will return the results of your search from ONLY SMF. It will also allow you to do an exact search of multiple words by using "" (like "Geek with Fire" or "Temperature Control")

As an example, try this link:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=active&as_qdr=all&q=%22tempe  rature+control%22+site%3Asmokingmeatforums.com

(EDIT) It should be noted that Google doesn't have real-time data with SMF.  I has it's own little robots that collect data, so it will take time for new data to show up.  The Forum's own search tool will give you real-time data, so weigh out your choices as needed.


----------



## walking dude

thankx for that info.........both glued and you geek............
i agree.......multiple word search is a no go ........even with quotes and the plus(+) sign.........

nice tip on the google..........


----------



## ba_loko

Jeremy, this is another outstanding post from you.  I, for one, thank you for helping our new members.  That is what this site is all about!


----------



## glued2it

I was wondering if the mods would consider making this a sticky.


----------



## hero23

That's definately good info for us novices. Now I won't have to bombard you guys with tons of questions every day. Thanks!


----------



## glued2it

I would like to thank the mods for making this a sticky in the "new Members forum!


----------



## bbq bubba

I thought that's why this forum was here...to help out newbie's with question's and enlighten the non-smoker's with our vast knowledge!!

I've spent the last year answering question's and trying to teach the art of smoking to the best of my knowledge, now just let the noob's use the search feature and not bother us with all the stupid question's??

That's cool, now well have more time for joke's and useles info not related to smoking..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On edit.......anybody has a question that you can't find an answer using the search, P.M me anytime and i will do my best to help you out!!


----------



## fatback joe

Same here.  The search function is great and I would encourage it's use, but don't hesitate to speak up.......either post or PM if you have a question.......sometimes the interaction is nice.............kind of the point of a forum I guess.

Smoke on


----------



## glued2it

I think you misuderstood bubba. Keep in mind that there is allot of past information (such as some of your post) That is still real helpfull.

You as well as the majority of us has posted links to older post to share that past information and knowledge.

The search feature *also* allows people to find answers when they feel they might have a "dumb question" and are afraid to ask. *There are no dumb questions!*

Did you not read this line?


----------



## glued2it

I think this sticky in the "new members" forum might be overlooked from time to time.


----------



## capt dan

I really don't  think this was a dig towards the newbies. I have been a big  proponant of using the search feature. Like I have said dozens of times many people want the same answers that have already been posted almost every day, but are not on the front page of active threads. It doesn't mean that we don't want to answer anyones  questions, it just means that a quick search can get an answer fast, and often will show up as a reply that one of us made the day before . No crime in that!


----------



## drlouis

made this point in another thread, but this seems to be a good place to share it too.


----------



## pduke216

In my opinion you just have to be patient when you use the search feature. It has helped me many a times. One word searches are better than multiple word searches. I always just look for the RED HIGHLIGHTED words when I go through the threads. It makes it easier.


----------



## walking dude

just found out how to do multiple word search's........this works for even 3 words..........

quotes on both ends.........with a * between words.........just tried it with smoked sweet potatoes.........worked like a charm


----------



## nosnam

This is a limitation of the software which powers this forum (vBulletin) and not this forum specifically. The reason for this, is because unfortunately people purposely search forums for something such as "i" or "the" in an attempt to slow the forum down.


----------



## erain

i pretty new here and did not take it that anything was directed towards any group of users new or not. i really think this an important thread as i have had my difficulties with the search. this has brought up some tips that do make it more user friendly. thks


----------



## drlouis

yep, just thought since he said in the OP that "ABT" was a good search term, that perhaps it would be good to point this limitation out so as to avoid frustration for those users new to Vbulletin.  I just did a quick mental check and came up with a bunch of 3 letter search terms one might be tempted to use on_ this_ site that would frustrate a search:
red
oak
hot
abt
top
mop
rub
ham
TBS
cut
ecb
rib
gas
pit
fat
I'm sure there are others, but you get the point.


----------

